# Tractor v plow



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Looking into a massey Ferguson 4700 series tractor and a horst 4000 series 6 way blade. Anyone have any experience with this blade? I plow cottage roads and am worried about the parallel lift system approaching hills. Also it hangs way out the front of the tractor compared to a truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What in particular about the parallel lift concerns you? 

I love the Horst hitch on our Kubota...told Ebling numerous times it was far superior to the donkey "unit" setup they had for Daniels and even Blizzards.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Pless hitch is the best.


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Because its a parallel lift not a radial like in a truck. As you start up a hill the angle of attack on the blade gets more and more aggressive until the front tires start uphill. Radial lifts don't do this. Also it hangs way off the front of a tractor. From the numbers I'm given I'd say close to 9 feet from the center of the front wheels.


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

It's not the same, but I have 2 Boss 10 ft v plows with wing extensions on 6 series Deere tractors for 3 years now with zero issues. Only thing would be nice if they had an accumulator on them. 
In process of putting one on a v to try it.


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

I would do the same but none offer's a mount for this tractor. And tractor was a good deal


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Does anyone make a tractor. Mount v plow other than hla I could check out?


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Boss only goes up to a 5 series. I made my mounts and used a regular wire harness. Didn't do any cutting so still can be used on a truck. Headlight adapters are same as Ford.


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Just used existing holes on tractor. In front bolted to holes for weight block and then on sides. Used 5/16 plate and then notched the bottom to accept the plow mount


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Wanted to use tractor hydraulic. Is machinability still in business?


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

They are still in business. V35 uses a radial lift so its basically what I'm looking for. Waiting on a quote from them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hill town said:


> From the numbers I'm given I'd say close to 9 feet from the center of the front wheels.


Metric or imperial numbers?

If the wings are extended maybe. Although that seems a little on the high side.


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

9 feet doesn't have the option to be metric. Nope in straight blade configuration


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So you're thinking of attaching the "A-frame" of the V plow to the lift of the HLA? 

I guess I could see it then, but then it would be much easier to fab up some plates as was suggested and use the lift mechanism on the plow. Far cheaper than a Machinability too.


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

That's not what I'm thinking at all these are the manufacturers dimensions.


----------

